# Authentic colonial city in Mexico named as best urban place to visit in the world



## oesgwynedd

Having lived there 6 years ago, it has become so over populated now I have no desire to go back. Do NOT go on Holiday weekends as you cannot MOVE in the town, the pick pockets are outrageous.


----------

